# KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 109m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 108.95m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O*












Building Name: *Yungshin - Tan Mu*

Native Name: *永信 - 天睦*


Street Address: *No. 3, Qingnian 1st Rd., Lingya Dist., Kaohsiung City 802, Taiwan *

City: *Kaohsiung*

Country: *Taiwan*

Developer: *Yungshin Construction & Development Co,Ltd*


Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.624099, 120.315377*

Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *108.95m*


Above ground floors: *29*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: *92*

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage (1F~B6)*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 108.95m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 108.95m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O* 




























FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 108.95m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O* 


















FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Yungshin - Tan Mu | 108.95m | 357ft | 29 fl | T/O* 




























Source: [曼曼賞屋去] 青年&光華路口 永信建設 天睦 @ 曼曼生活。ManniLife。 :: 痞客邦 ::


----------

